# How long can hcg stay in the fridge?



## BigSwoll76 (May 17, 2012)

If hcg is mixed with bacteriostatic water, how long can it actually stay in the fridge for? I've heard 30-45 days, but want to know for sure. 

I just don't see how I'll be able to get through 5,000 IUs in under a four weeks--six, tops (I'll only be taking 250-375 IU 2x/week). Call me crazy but, can you freeze it?


----------



## bobbyboy (May 17, 2012)

I have personally reconstituted 11,000IU and only used 500IU/week. That's 22 weeks and no, that's not a typo. Always clean the stopper with an alcohol wipe and always use a new, sterile pin. You will be fine.

The last time I used HCG, I reconstituted 5,000IU in 5ml sterile water. I dosed it the same and it lasted 10 weeks. It was also Chinese generic in a glass pop top vial. I reconstituted it and just left it in a 6ml syringe and drew from that twice a week. Again, no problems, no infections, and the product worked fine.....my boys were happy.

I would not freeze it. I can't say for sure but I would be worried that it might damage it at such a low temp.


----------



## nby (May 17, 2012)

About 2 months.


----------



## booze (May 17, 2012)

ive used up to 8 weeks. if youre concerned run it through a pregnancy test.


----------



## kuntrykok (May 17, 2012)

Nice thought, gonna test some that's about 40 days old.


----------



## Digitalash (May 17, 2012)

IMO you should be using 500 2x a week, I believe I read that's about the dose required to maintain almost full testicular function for most people. It should be good for at least 45 days IMO, it may lose some potency overtime but it will still work a little while after the 30 day window.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 17, 2012)

Degradation starts around 30 days.  It will still be good after the 30 days mark, but will continually become less effective.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 17, 2012)

There was a journal around here somewhere that said 500iu 2x was the best starting point.


----------



## XYZ (May 17, 2012)

Once reconstituted, 30 days if left in the refrigerator.

That's the part about the 5000iu amps that suck, you waste some of it.


----------



## BFHammer (May 17, 2012)

my trt doc has me at 400x3/w


----------



## heavyiron (May 17, 2012)

30 to 60 days depending on the brand.


----------

